# Stanley, Falkland Islands (South America)



## your mother :)) (Mar 13, 2009)

the southest and coldest South American capital city... between the South cone and the Antartica

*Stanley, from the air*









*The cathedral, and whalebone arch*









*Roadsign to Stanley.*









*houses in a street*









*more of Stanley
*









*bus in Stanley*









*pinguins near to Stanly in te snow*









*more pinguins near to Stanley *


----------



## Telfordboy (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, it looks so tiny and remote. I wished we could find interesting wildlife like Penguins near my town, they're cute.


----------



## amaxver (Sep 24, 2005)

Actually, their name is Islas Malvinas, and they are in Argentina.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

^Eh..they are British overseas territory and definately not *in* Argentina.


----------



## amaxver (Sep 24, 2005)

^^^^ You can see it here:


----------



## Avens (Jan 19, 2006)

amaxver said:


> Actually, their name is Islas Malvinas, and they are in Argentina.


:lol: Oh dear. I feel like I've fallen into the 80s. Argentina surrendered by the way.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Maybe Mrs Thatcher must explain to them.....*again*.... Apparently they haven't understood the first time.	:horse: :lol::lol:


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

how do you guys pronounce falkland?


----------



## amaxver (Sep 24, 2005)

parcdesprinces said:


> Maybe Mrs Thatcher must explain to them.....*again*.... Apparently they haven't understood the first time.	:horse: :lol::lol:


Ja Ja...poor brits...they have to thank dadi USA for existing (remember WW2?)....we understand only one thing: UK invaded our lands and we will never surrender! (Always in peace, of course)


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

amaxver said:


> Ja Ja...poor brits...they have to thank dadi USA for existing (remember WW2?)....we understand only one thing: UK invaded our lands and we will never surrender! (Always in peace, of course)


I'm French !

In France we say "thank you" to: Sir Winston Churchill !!!!!!!


----------



## Hazeley (Feb 2, 2009)

amaxver said:


> Ja Ja...poor brits...they have to thank dadi USA for existing (remember WW2?)....we understand only one thing: UK invaded our lands and we will never surrender! (Always in peace, of course)


 
So what are you saying? The USA was wrong to join WW2? Britain/France were wrong to declare war on the Nazis?
Presumably not. 
Let's stick to the point.
Not exactly a 'skyscraper city' but Stanley looks a nice place.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

amaxver said:


> Ja Ja...poor brits...they have to thank dadi USA for existing (remember WW2?)....we understand only one thing: UK invaded our lands and we will never surrender! (Always in peace, of course)


The most stupid post of the year?


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

My home was invaded many at time, and its up to us islanders
to decide our relationship and its the British Crown!

We have the right to self determination!


(Jersey street is in port Stanley to remember large amount of $$$$ jersey 
gave to a fellow crown dependency)

Britian and Argentina keep out, our relationship is with the crown and not the
above. ( sometimes its hard for people to understand this)

but thanks to UK for protecting our freedoms and self determination.


----------



## amaxver (Sep 24, 2005)

Mr Bricks said:


> The most stupid post of the year?


Why do you say that? Please explain it....


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Beautiful Argentinian island! :cheers:


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe we should agree to disagree. Officially it belongs to the British Crown. The residents want to remain under the British Crown. Argentinians unsupringsly want them as thier own. The fact is however that they are Islands along long way from either country. They are known as the Falklands and the Falklands are what they shall be called until otherwise said.

Nice looking place. Id love to live near penguins.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice pics, nice place ....


----------



## igormaverick (Feb 20, 2008)

The houses are very nice, and the penguins. Should be well cool!


----------



## Mariachi (Nov 4, 2006)

These islands are english! besides, the stanley citizens want to be from England, not argentines....


----------



## NEWWORLD (Feb 21, 2006)

In my opinion islands are Argentinian, Brits have just occupied it. brits are a long way from their island and need to stay away!


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

This is the same for the Overseas departments, collectivities and territories of France:

Kerguelen Islands, Crozet Islands and other islands of the French Southern and Antarctic Lands
French Polynesia
New Caledonia
French Carribeban Islands (Martinique, Guadeloupe, 2/3 of St-Martin, St-Barth)
French Guiana (as well as Brazil and Suriname have a border with France & European Union)
Mayotte Island (who voted yasterday for staying French (at 95,2%) and becoming the 101st Department of France)
Reunion Island
Saint-Pierre & Miquelon
Wallis and Futuna
Clipperton Island

All these territories are parts of France although they are very far from the Metropolitan France. The Country is sovereign there.

*French Overseas departments, collectivities and territories*


*European Union outermost Regions and overseas territories:*


----------



## Welsh American (Sep 4, 2007)

amaxver said:


> Ja Ja...poor brits...they have to thank dadi USA for existing (remember WW2?)....we understand only one thing: UK invaded our lands and we will never surrender! (Always in peace, of course)


Invaded? How did the UK invade your lands? Educate me.


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

amaxver said:


> Actually, their name is Islas Malvinas, and they are in Argentina.


Falklands. British kicked Argentinas ass last time, and i see nothing stopping them from doing it again.



amaxver said:


> Ja Ja...poor brits...they have to thank dadi USA for existing (remember WW2?)....we understand only one thing: UK invaded our lands and we will never surrender! (Always in peace, of course)


Well we in the USA should thank the British for colonizing us so Britain is our mother and we were the oldest son coming to her aid in WW 1 and 2. Britain would have fought back the Germans at any point with or without the Americans. 



parcdesprinces said:


> I'm French !
> 
> In France we say "thank you" to: Sir Winston Churchill !!!!!!!


What about Mr Franklin Roosevelt?



Mariachi said:


> These islands are english! besides, the stanley citizens want to be from England, not argentines....


And it looks like an English town.


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

Welsh American said:


> Invaded? How did the UK invade your lands? Educate me.


If anything the British educated them! HAHA.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Ganis said:


> What about Mr Franklin Roosevelt?


Of course !!!

But without Winston Churchill, the US never came in Europe for helping us.
F.D.Roosevelt (who has a beautiful avenue in Paris with his name) and D. Eisenhower wanted to treat France like Germany because we collaborated and this is W. Churchill who persuaded them to treat us as a winner (with a permanent seat at the UN) !!


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

the buses are really cute


----------



## mulieris (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh, what a grat idea!
A thread of the Falklands/Malvinas Islands!
And in the anniversary of the War!
Shurely nobody is going to discuss here!!!!!!!!!!


What the f*** were you thinking when you did this thread?Why don`t you make one of Kosovo or Tibet too?
This kind of Threads atract disscutions, don`t pretend to be surprised when you read this type of comments.


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

manila_eye said:


> how do you guys pronounce falkland?


Folcland.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> Invaded? How did the UK invade your lands? Educate me.


The British invations to the Rio de la Plata in 1806/1807


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

romanyo said:


> The British invations to the Rio de la Plata in 1806/1807


The population of Argentina is largely European by descent.

Perhaps you should all get out, return to Spain, Italy, Germany etc and leave Argentina to the native Americans?

Well?

Seriously, the history of the world is characterised by the migration of tribes (whether peaceful or violent) and subsequently by exploration and colonization. Indeed, even indigenous American tribes are believed by most scholars to have originally migrated from Asia.

So how far do you want to go back?

Sure, the Falkland islands are much closer to Argentina than they are to Britain (though, if it's proximity you're looking for, Chile also has a pretty good claim). But the islands are still 300 miles distant from Argentina - that's 288 miles beyond Argentina's Territorial Waters and 100 miles beyond Argentina's Exclusive Economic Zone.

The only relevant claim on the country is therefore the fact that the population of the Falklands Islands wishes them to remain a United Kingdom territory. Unless or until that changes, Argentina can have no legitimate claim.


----------



## Rodrigo21 (Jul 27, 2007)

your mother :)) said:


> the southest and coldest South American capital city... between the South cone and the Antartica


Actually, the southernmost city in South America is Puerto Williams, located in Chile.


And we all know the Falkland Islands are british territory.


----------



## WG-85 (Jul 26, 2006)

in all south america their name is Islas Malvinas. 



Messi said:


> Beautiful Argentinian island! :cheers:


kay:


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

I mean no disrespect, and people are entitled to their opinions ... * BUT* ...

are you aware that there are still a few poor demented individuals who still claim Virginia, the Carolinas, Georgia, Florida, Alabama and the other Southern States are still part of the Confederate States Of America??:nuts:

Yep, they say "We will never surrender! The South shall rise again! Richmond, Virginia is the capital of the CSA!!! We will get our independence yet!!!"

There is something sweet yet sad that some folks still hold on to a romantic dream. It's kinda pathetic, really. hno:

Maybe these "Malvina" people can join the Confederates and share their fantasies of re-writing history and making believe they won their wars ... :lol:


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> Sure, the Falkland islands are much closer to Argentina than they are to Britain (though, if it's proximity you're looking for, Chile also has a pretty good claim). But the islands are still 300 miles distant from Argentina - that's 288 miles beyond Argentina's Territorial Waters and 100 miles beyond Argentina's Exclusive Economic Zone.
> 
> The only relevant claim on the country is therefore the fact that the population of the Falklands Islands wishes them to remain a United Kingdom territory. Unless or until that changes, Argentina can have no legitimate claim.


Sorry but, the Argentinian claim is not only geographical..
IF YOU KNOW the history of the islands, you should know they had an Argentine governator when and English float invaded Malvinas 

So, the actual "Falklanders" are living in a stolen territory... And they claim for their SELF-DETERMINATION when they didn't mind about the Argentines that were living in the islands in 1833


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

romanyo said:


> Sorry but, the Argentinian claim is not only geographical..
> IF YOU KNOW the history of the islands, you should know they had an Argentine governator when and English float invaded Malvinas
> 
> So, the actual "Falklanders" are living in a stolen territory... And they claim for their SELF-DETERMINATION when they didn't mind about the Argentines that were living in the islands in 1833


I'm well aware of the history, thanks. But I repeat.......how far back in history do you want to go? The population of Argentina is predominantly European by descent. The indigenous South American people never asked to be colonized. So maybe you should cede Argentina (and all of South America) back to native Americans?

Well? That is the logical conclusion of your argument, after all. They were there long before you and you are "living in stolen territory".


----------



## madjackmcmad (Jul 14, 2007)

romanyo said:


> The British invations to the Rio de la Plata in 1806/1807


Argentina didn't exist - those attacks were part of the Spanish Empire who we were fighting in the Napoleonic wars.


----------



## madjackmcmad (Jul 14, 2007)

romanyo said:


> And they claim for their SELF-DETERMINATION when they didn't mind about the Argentines that were living in the islands in 1833


Argentina is a stolen nation, your Spanish ancestors stole the land form the indigenous peoples, Argentina in its own right stole indigenous people's land it its Conquest of the Desert not to mention Paraguayan territory in the War of the Triple Alliance. Your arguments are pure hypocrisy.

Argentina is a simply a former Spanish colony, it isn't a indigenous population. The land didn't belong to them either. Your point seems to be a double standard that *Spanish 17th Century imperialism is somehow OK and the rights of 9th generation Falkland Islanders shouldn't exist as they speak English.*

Pure hypocrisy.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Didint Argentina declare independance from Spain in 1816, a full 9 years AFTER Britian claimed the territory from Spain?


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

amaxver said:


> Actually, their name is Islas Malvinas, and they are in Argentina.


Great thread derailment there amaxver. Actually that's not legally true.

I'd like to thank your mother : )) for the great pix of a part of the world most of us would never see. Do you have any more?

As for the argument, isn't it time to move on? Argentina made a fool of itself in the 1980s and needs to put its own house in order and rejoin the modern world. I'm amazed such attitudes still exist 20 years later, which shows you have learnt nothing - and you were pretty naive at the time falling for a cheap trick by your military junta to distract from your problems and keep itself in power. Perhaps the Falkland Islanders might consider transferring their allegiance in the future if they knew they weren't giving up life under a modern parliamentary democracy for a system that has a habit of reverting to dictatorship and killing its people off. 

My two bobs worth of diplomatic solution is to transfer the entire population of Argentina to the Falklands (they can then call it Malvinas if they like) and they can live there in perpetuity. Meanwhile Argentina can be returned to the native South Americans and they in turn can grant the city of Buenos Aires to the Falkland Islanders. Then everybody will be happy!


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

cardiff said:


> Didint Argentina declare independance from Spain in 1816, a full 9 years AFTER Britian claimed the territory from Spain?


The Falklands Islands didn't become a UK territory until 1833, so Argentina was already in existence.

Nevertheless, the fact remains that it all happened a very long time ago. The Falklands have been a UK territory for the best part of 200 years. And, to be perfectly honest, hardly anyone in Britain or Argentina would give a damn about them if General Galtieri hadn't decided, in 1982, to try to distract the Argentinian people from from the hardship of life under the military junta by claiming back "Las Malvinas".

Galtieri made a severe error of judgement. He thought that Britain wouldn't respond and wouldn't come to the rescue of the Falkland islanders. It was, he thought, an easy way of stoking up Argentinian nationalism and winning support for the junta. How wrong he was. The humiliating defeat for the Argentinian armed forces precipitated the downfall of the junta and the return of democracy.

In that respect, Argentina should be profoundly grateful to Britain and to the Falkland islanders. The Falklands war didn't merely liberate the Falkland Islands. It liberated Argentina itself.

Personally, it saddens me that this dispute continues to divide our two nations. Before the conflict, my family had a great many Argentinian friends who used to visit regularly. They were wonderful, fun people. I tried to visit them a few years after the war but was denied a visa. Since then, we have lost touch with all of these friends. My Dad returned to Argentina earlier this year and tried to see some of them. But he had no reply. Such a shame.

And all because of a few, desolate square miles of land in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

JimB said:


> Personally, it saddens me that this dispute continues to divide our two nations. Before the conflict, my family had a great many Argentinian friends who used to visit regularly. They were wonderful, fun people. I tried to visit them a few years after the war but was denied a visa. Since then, we have lost touch with all of these friends. My Dad returned to Argentina earlier this year and tried to see some of them. But he had no reply. Such a shame.


That's the worst thing in these stupid nationalistic arguments. Argentina is a multicultural nation settled by the descendants of immigrants from many countries including Britain. There are many common kin between the two countries. Argentina was a modern vigorous country - how sad that they still feel the need to wallow in that petty resentment and in so doing degrade themselves in the eyes of the world. It really surprised me that it came out in this thread.


----------



## gooch23 (Apr 3, 2009)

^^ Totally agree..smacks of brainwashing..very funny considering the non-native roots of the majority of argentinians!..maybe they should give back argentina to the indigenous indian tribes of south america?


----------



## ChackM (Sep 23, 2010)

Great !


----------



## GI_Joint (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes. It is a beautiful British territory. Great name too, Falkland Islands just sounds cool. Must get chilly though!


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Really good photos of Puerto Argentino, is a very nice city. The same for Malvinas islands, they are unique.

Argentina has many beautiful places like this one.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

I love the wilderness feeling to the falklands!!!!! Stanley looks like a nice little place. And argentina only wants them back because of the possibility of oil deposits under the ocean.


----------



## GI_Joint (Jul 11, 2010)

fozzy said:


> I love the wilderness feeling to the falklands!!!!! Stanley looks like a nice little place. And argentina only wants them back because of the possibility of oil deposits under the ocean.


Well, Argentina did try to steal the islands in 1982 and failed miserably. :lol:
They won't bother again. It's British territory and will stay that way. 

The Falklands is definitely on my to travel list.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

I agree!!!!!


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

fozzy said:


> I love the wilderness feeling to the falklands!!!!! Stanley looks like a nice little place. And argentina only wants them back because of the possibility of oil deposits under the ocean.


This reminds me of Eddie Izzard's Dress to kill! :lol:
Oh we need the Falkland Islands, for strategic sheep purposes :lol:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

soycordobes13 said:


> Really good photos of Puerto Argentino, is a very nice city. The same for Malvinas islands, they are unique.
> 
> Argentina has many beautiful places like this one.


Maldives , United Kingdom


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

fozzy said:


> I love the wilderness feeling to the falklands!!!!! Stanley looks like a nice little place. And argentina only wants them back because of the possibility of oil deposits under the ocean.


Wrong, UK only wants them because of the possibility of oil deposits under the ocean. 




GI_Joint said:


> Well, Argentina did try to steal the islands in 1982 and failed miserably. :lol:
> They won't bother again. It's British territory and will stay that way.
> 
> The Falklands is definitely on my to travel list.


Interesting definition, how can you steal what already is yours? :nuts: 

Correction, it's Argentine territory stolen by british.




italiano_pellicano said:


> Maldives , United Kingdom


I thought Maldives were in Asia... brother


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

As someone who has ties to Argentina I have never understood this whole Islas Malvinas/Falklands Islands controversy.

There are no proven oil reserves there, and for the most part it is mostly inhabited by sheep. 

I say invade Chile instead, more bang for your buck. :lol:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

soycordobes13 said:


> Interesting definition, how can you steal what already is yours? :nuts:
> 
> Correction, it's Argentine territory stolen by british.


I thought they were French, then Spanish, then British, then Spanish (briefly), then British, then Argentinians (around 1830: briefly and unofficially), then British again....

So, IMO you can hardly argue that these territories are "yours".. If so, then France could argue that too, as first settlers and discoverers !


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

parcdesprinces said:


> I thought they were French, then Spanish, then British, then Spanish (briefly), then British, then Argentinians (around 1830: briefly and unofficially), then British again....
> 
> So, IMO you can hardly argue that these territories are "yours".. If so, then France could argue that too, as first settlers and discoverers !


So with your argue, US belongs to UK and Canada to France... :nuts:

Since 1810 belong to Argentina as new nation under the decolonization treaty, and were invaded by british pirates in 1833.

Malvinas are historical, legal, and the most important, geographically Argentine territory.



amaxver said:


> ^^^^ You can see it here:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

soycordobes13 said:


> So with your argue (...) and Canada to France... :nuts:


Nope, the Brits stole it to us  (except St-Pierre & Miquelon islands near Newfoundland, which are still French: a kind of "French northern Faklands") !


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Wtf?
Its ridiculous to consider Islas Malvinas as Britshit. Anyway, I don't care what could happen with those little pieces of land floting near me. The population is not Argentinean, so they are not our business. If someday they have a natural disaster they will ask daddy ARG to take care of them.


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Islas Malvinas*


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh I wish these debates about the Falkland Islands would stop. Argentina had a war to take it away from the UK. They lost. The people who live there speak English and don't want to become part of Argentina. 

Yes politics and history seems unfair to many people ... China and Tibet, Israel and Palestine, etc. ... but it's time to acknowledge _reality_.


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## Leo_C (Mar 13, 2010)

I like this logic, I seem to remember the Queen still holds the title Duke of Normandy . . .


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Coronados de gloria vivamos o juremos con gloria morir, o juremos con gloria morir!


----------



## Piltup Man (May 21, 2010)

> I like this logic, I seem to remember the Queen still holds the title Duke of Normandy . . .


No, the title of Duke of Normandy was formally relinquished by the British Monarchy in 1801, by which time France had become a republic so it was not held by any member of the French aristocracy either.

By the way it is a shame to see how this thread has degenerated although I suppose it was to be expected. Why not just give back the islands (les Malouines) to the town of Saint-Malo and be done with it? And before anyone attacks me on this, I'm not serious, in fact I couldn't care less. 

Any additional photos (of the islands) would be nice though.


----------



## ABC LV (Aug 27, 2008)

I wonder what kind of people live in such desolate rock thousands of miles away from civilization. I wouldn't live there.


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

The U.N. Special Committee of the 24 on Decolonization stated that the Malvinas islands are a British colony.

The General Assembly of United Nations had adopted in 1960 the Resolution 1514, also known as the "Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples" or simply "Declaration on Decolonization". It proclaimed that colonialism should be brought to a speedy and unconditional end.

The Malvinas islands are argentine in accordance with U.N. resolutions. 










return it!!!


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

White Shadows said:


> The U.N. Special Committee of the 24 on Decolonization stated that the Malvinas islands are a British colony.
> 
> The General Assembly of United Nations had adopted in 1960 the Resolution 1514, also known as the "Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples" or simply "Declaration on Decolonization". It proclaimed that colonialism should be brought to a speedy and unconditional end.
> 
> ...


Of course, it does actually help to have read the declaration and understood what it was against.

The declaration...

And to this end
Declares that:
1. The subjection of peoples to alien subjugation, domination and exploitation constitutes a denial of fundamental human rights, is contrary to the Charter of the United Nations and is an impediment to the promotion of world peace and co-operation.
2. All peoples have the right to self-determination; by virtue of that right they freely determine their political status and freely pursue their economic, social and cultural development.
3. Inadequacy of political, economic, social or educational preparedness should never serve as a pretext for delaying independence.
4. All armed action or repressive measures of all kinds directed against dependent peoples shall cease in order to enable them to exercise peacefully and freely their right to complete independence, and the integrity of their national territory shall be respected.
5. Immediate steps shall be taken, in Trust and Non-Self-Governing Territories or all other territories which have not yet attained independence, to transfer all powers to the peoples of those territories, without any conditions or reservations, in accordance with their freely expressed will and desire, without any distinction as to race, creed or colour, in order to enable them to enjoy complete independence and freedom.
6. Any attempt aimed at the partial or total disruption of the national unity and the territorial integrity of a country is incompatible with the purposes and principles of the Charter of the United Nations.
7. All States shall observe faithfully and strictly the provisions of the Charter of the United Nations, the Universal Declaration of Human Rights and the present Declaration on the basis of equality, non-interference in the internal affairs of all States, and respect for the sovereign rights of all peoples and their territorial integrity. 




It's about the human right of self-determination. i.e. giving people the choice about whether they want to be governed by colonisers or not.

The people of the Falklands have overwhelmingly stated a desire to remain under British rule, and the UN declaration therefore backs up that wish.

It would in fact be totally against Argentina taking over the islands, and would regard that as being against the Falklander's human rights.



Does the phrase "hoist by your own petard" translate well into Spanish?


----------



## ABC LV (Aug 27, 2008)

White Shadows said:


> The U.N. Special Committee of the 24 on Decolonization stated that the Malvinas islands are a British colony.
> 
> The General Assembly of United Nations had adopted in 1960 the Resolution 1514, also known as the "Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples" or simply "Declaration on Decolonization". It proclaimed that colonialism should be brought to a speedy and unconditional end.
> 
> ...


And Argentina is a Spanish colony, how about start packing your bags and returning this land to the natives?


----------



## tricolor87 (Jan 10, 2007)

we will come back..

FUCKLAND?
LAS ISLAS MALVINAS SON ARGENTINAS


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

ABC LV said:


> And Argentina is a Spanish colony, how about start packing your bags and returning this land to the natives?


^^ :nuts:

With the same argue, any country around the world should do that, including yours.

The people living in Malvinas, don't have any right to self determination, pointless is ask the robber if he wanna keep what he stole.
Those british people were put there, in Argentine territory, by british pirates who attacked the island, violating every international treaty, including decolonization one.


----------



## tricolor87 (Jan 10, 2007)

Rodrigo21 said:


> Actually, the southernmost city in South America is Puerto Williams, located in Chile.
> 
> 
> And we all know the Falkland Islands are british territory.


y la Patagonia es Argentina


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

I wanted to see a bit more images of Stanley, not this b..hit what's going on now.

Btw how long indigenous Argentinians (of how you call them?) lived on these islands before Brits ousted them? (I know, it's stupid question, but... to Argentina people - think a bit, don't fall that easy in a trap of populistic politicians)


----------



## mediadave (Apr 19, 2006)

There was never an idigenous population - certainly not in recorded history, and I don't believe there have been any arceological discoveries.

The whole of Patagonia was effectively uninhabited by humans when the Europeans first arrived - too desolate.


----------



## Piltup Man (May 21, 2010)

mediadave said:


> There was never an idigenous population - certainly not in recorded history, and I don't believe there have been any arceological discoveries.
> 
> The whole of Patagonia was effectively uninhabited by humans when the Europeans first arrived - too desolate.


No, there were people there, all the way down to Tierra del Fuego in fact.


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

Gatis said:


> to Argentina people - think a bit, don't fall that easy in a trap of populistic politicians)


^^

this is the epithamy of ignorance!

to state argentinians don't think, and to say recognizing Malvinas as a stolen territory (UN does) is a trap.

if you don't know, history or the UN resolutions on this subject, just shut up; don't advice to think when you don't do it.

about the poputistic trap, are you refereing to UN resolutions?

this is the first time I know latvian that's not smart nor polite!


----------



## Rakkata (Mar 31, 2009)

*ISLAS MALVINAS ARGENTINAS ARGENTINAS ARGENTINAS ARGENTINAS*

*ISLAS MALVINAS ARGENTINAS​**ISLAS MALVINAS ARGENTINAS​*






















​*ISLAS MALVINAS ARGENTINAS​**ISLAS MALVINAS ARGENTINAS​*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

ABC LV said:


> I wonder what kind of people live in such desolate rock thousands of miles away from civilization. I wouldn't live there.


Consider yourself lucky that you had the common sense to edit your post or you would have had an infraction. Any more of that and you will receive one.


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

*There is confusion:*
The "kelpers" are English settlers.
They came from England to settle in the islands.
The kelpers are not citizens of the Malvinas, are implanted. 
They have no right to self-determination because they are British.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

White Shadows said:


> *There is confusion:*
> The "kelpers" are English settlers.
> They came from England to settle in the islands.
> The kelpers are not citizens of the Malvinas, are implanted.
> They have no right to self-determination because they are British.


Hmm, so the sacrosanct UN resolution which you claimed proved legal ownership of the islands is now something which needs to be completely ignored?

Oooookay.


----------



## messitadeluz (Sep 15, 2010)

I will go to the british islands "X" and build a colony there, so then i could have the "self determination" argument....LAS MALVINAS SON ARGENTINAS.-


----------



## Gordon2 (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

These Thread generate conflict and fighting. The English know that Falkland is a delicate and controversial issue for the Argentines.
The same controversy as if Israel opened a thread on photos of Israeli settlements in Gaza and the West Bank or photographs on Tibet as Chinese territory, it would be unwise.
The United Nations considers the Falkland Islands as an area of territorial dispute, this means that England has no absolute right over the territory, and oil exploration work on the region, is a violation of international laws that Britain is a signatory.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

This Falklands bullshit has been going on for far too long.

It needs to be decided peacefully, over a football match played at a neutral venue. Whoever wins gets to keep the islands.


----------



## Manchester Planner (Aug 19, 2005)

We prefer to play naval games. Still waiting for Argentina to actually have an operational navy, at least one that can go all the way to the islands which apparently are "geographically" part of Argentina. :lol:

(Since when did geography dictate what territory is part of what country? There are islands and peninsulas and the like all over the world which belong to a nation other than the nearest one.)


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Future Home of the Malvinas Instituto Technologico de Guerra.*
(right aisle, past the floral vases  )









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattbrown79/


----------



## messitadeluz (Sep 15, 2010)

Comfortably Numb said:


> This Falklands bullshit has been going on for far too long.
> 
> It needs to be decided peacefully, over a football match played at a neutral venue. Whoever wins gets to keep the islands.


No because they will loose! They invented football but they dont know how to play it :bash:


----------



## mexico86 (Apr 8, 2007)

messitadeluz said:


> No because they will loose! They invented football but they dont know how to play it :bash:


We know enough that using hands to score a goal is cheating! hno:


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

No entiendo que hace este thread abierto todavía, es increíble...
Y este de arriba ¿ qué le pasa? ahora habla de fútbol.,.. buen.

Las Islas Malvinas, algún dia volverán a estar bajo la juridicción argentina.


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

mexico86 said:


> Ah, another one of these threads. As usual, the argentine nationalist morons are here with no arguments other than "the islands were, are and always will belong to argentina" or 'pirates go home, you don't belong 300 km from latin america because you don't speak latin". As usual, some morons from other latin american countries pop up to support their argntine brother's insane lost cause. As usual, forumers from Britain, Europe, USA and Chile (an island of erudition on a generally backward continent) make reasoned arguments and hoist the argentines by their own petard. But it's to no avail, because you can't reason somebody (the argentines) out a belief they didn't reason themselves into (the insane idea that non argentine islands belonging to argentina).



^^ Tu país oficialmente apoya el reclamo Argentino ante Naciones Unidas. Políticamente hablando, México es otro país Latino "EMERGENTE" que forma parte de la lista en favor de la petición argentina ante los Organismos internacionales.

El apoyo regional al reclamo argentino es UNÁNIME!

http://mexico.cnn.com/nacional/2010/02/22/argentina-reune-apoyo-latinoamericano-en-conflicto-de-las-islas-malvinas

http://www.ellitoral.com/index.php/diarios/2010/02/24/internacionales/INTE-01.html

http://www.aporrea.org/actualidad/n158965.html

http://www.europapress.es/latam/argentina/noticia-iberoam-grupo-rio-aprueba-dos-textos-expresar-apoyo-reivindicaciones-argentinas-malvinas-20100222222907.html

http://www.eluniversal.com.mx/nacion/175858.html


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

In reality Argentina should be thanking the British empire of the 19th century, it was their support that made the Monroe Doctrine workable. But for that I'm guessing some other european power would have grabbed most of Patagonia, heck the Spainish might even have tried to retake the north of the country. Not to mention british investment played a massive part in devolping the country as a whole, espeically Patagonia.

That said if oil were discovered giving Argentina a percentage of the profits(plus of course they'd likely benefit from refining and transport) if they in turn recognise the islands right to self determination seems like a reasonable resolution to me.


----------



## mexico86 (Apr 8, 2007)

Bauhaus said:


> ^^ Tu país oficialmente apoya el reclamo Argentino ante Naciones Unidas. Políticamente hablando, México es otro país Latino "EMERGENTE" que forma parte de la lista en favor de la petición argentina ante los Organismos internacionales.
> 
> El apoyo regional al reclamo argentino es UNÁNIME!


For those who don't understand spanish, let me translate this into the world's best and most widely spoken language. _He says that Mexico oficially supports the Argentine claim at the UN. He says that politically speaking, Mexico is another developing that forms part of the list of supporters of the Argentine claim at the UN. He then says Argentina enjoys unanimous regional support._

Well, the unanimous support offered by latin america just shows the governments of those countries for what they are. And as for Mexico, I have nothing good to say about their government, the president of which employed a sophisticated electoral fraud to gain power, and who recently used the army to ruin my family's livelyhood. But that is the sad reality of the typical latin american government. Lip service is paid to democratic principles, but the politicians and (and many people, sadly) care little for democracy or self determination, and moreover are quite happy to for there to be a tyranny of the majority and even colonialism, just so long as it is being done by them, not on them. 

The way different peoples and governments respond to this issue of Falklands sovereignty really does bring out their true colours. Sadly, latin america comes out looking very, very bad.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

**deep sigh**

I suppose it was asking too much to expect this thread might stay away from becoming a political fight.


----------

